# Any jam band suggestions??



## BackyardHappyness (May 24, 2008)

i listen to a lot of jam bandy type of artists like phish, dave matthews, you get the idea...

does anyone have suggestions for similar styles or musicians?


----------



## stickycrippler (May 24, 2008)

dave mathews? Yea i hear similar music coming out of the toilet everytime i have the shits lol.......sorry couldn't help myself Dave mathews is alright


----------



## BackyardHappyness (May 24, 2008)

i hear ya, i dont like all of his stuff, some sucks

it was more of a hint at what type i am looking for


----------



## stickycrippler (May 24, 2008)

I usually listen to harder rock but try alterbridge (not sure on spelling) there relatively new.


----------



## korvette1977 (May 24, 2008)

Bonnaroo


Click on Bonnaroo radio.. Peace


----------



## korvette1977 (May 24, 2008)

stickycrippler said:


> I usually listen to harder rock but try alterbridge (not sure on spelling) there relatively new.



Alterbridge is Creed without Scott Stapp..


----------



## BackyardHappyness (May 24, 2008)

korvette1977 said:


> Alterbridge is Creed without Scott Stapp..


was he the gay one?


----------



## rev3la7ion (May 25, 2008)

Perpetual groove, The Disco Biscuits, and Umphrey's McGee

Game over. hahaha


----------



## StellaBlue (May 26, 2008)

There are much much better festivals then bonnaroo..

check out jambase.com


----------



## Hilikus (May 26, 2008)

Really glad I stumbled across this thread. RIGHT UP MY ALLY!!! 

Check out a band called Umphrey's McGee. I'd classify them as Improg; a great mix of progressive rock with some improvising thrown in. I've seen them live over 40 times and I could never ask for a better concert experience. I fucking love them!

P.S. - The Disco Biscuits are sloppy as fuck. Seen them live eight times and they are so hit or miss these days.


----------



## The Dude 4552 (Jun 1, 2008)

As for jam bands, the ones I am familiar with are .moe, blue turtle seduction, addison groove project, and others.

If you want a large collection of live music, search these bands at the following site:

www.archive.org

You can get songs or entire concert recordings so you can judge for yourself.


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 2, 2008)

StellaBlue said:


> There are much much better festivals then bonnaroo..
> 
> check out jambase.com


that man in your avatar takes the cake.


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 3, 2008)

The Allman Brothers Band...best fucking jam band ever. If you're into classic rock that is. They had a song on Guitar Hero 2 I believe as well.


----------



## goatamineHcL (Jun 3, 2008)

StellaBlue said:


> There are much much better festivals then bonnaroo..
> 
> check out jambase.com


thank you god damn it thank you i been saying that forever nand no one gets it


but if you like hip hop check out granola funk express or gfe they are like a hip hop funk band

also sound tribe sector nine is the shit

string cheese keller and cheese

iratowns but i dont know if youll be able to find them anymore


----------



## TrialAndErrorMan (Jun 3, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StellaBlue*  
_There are much much better festivals then bonnaroo..

check out jambase.com




--------------------------------

I heard metallica is at bonnaroo this year? what the HELLLLLLL is up with that trash
_


----------



## 330nuggz (Jun 3, 2008)

tea leaf green, my mourning jacket. ive got 'anchor drops' by umphreys mcgee, hilikus is right, they're damn good


----------



## AchillesLast (Jun 3, 2008)

I saw My Morning Jacket at Coachella this year. They were amazing. They sound just like the record. The lead singer does a great job with his voice. Altogether, they come across very professional and entertaining; they're really making a name for themselves...


----------



## dramzer43 (Jun 8, 2008)

Check out moe. They are very good live. Also I really love p groove. Maybe you would like some Widespread Panic.


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 8, 2008)

Bonnarooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo 2 more days


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 8, 2008)

^luucky..robert plant is gonna be there


----------



## korvette1977 (Jun 8, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> ^luucky..robert plant is gonna be there



and last year John paul jones showed Up ... lets see who "shows up this year"


----------

